
Americans' Trust in Mass Media Sinks to New Low - paulpauper
http://www.gallup.com/poll/195542/americans-trust-mass-media-sinks-new-low.aspx
======
bnolsen
the media's knives are out against trump. things that were hohum under obama
or clinton all of a sudden become a huge scandal under trump. the media needs
to report the news, not make the news or _be_ the news.

